# need drive shaft



## travischilders (Aug 12, 2009)

my 1987 8hp johnson drive shaft finaly let go.
anyone know where the best place to get a new one?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know any best place to buy parts.
What I know is to find out the part numbers I need
then start asking prices and shipping costs.

Start with the part numbers and go from there...

http://www.crowleymarine.com

Parts catalog link left side of page


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Hmmm ... I can call my Guru ... [smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> my 1987 8hp johnson drive shaft finaly let go.
> anyone know where the best place to get a new one?


I have an '84 that might just work for you to get yours up and running or to re-assemble and run it. 

Link here: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1240274825

I've been a lazy bum in not posting pics as I've kinda been thinking one day I'd have the time to work on it but realistically I don't see that happening any time soon. I can post pics if you'd like to see it. 

Lots of new parts on it, and the motor is in overall very good condition so it should make someone who's handy with a wrench really happy. 

-T


----------

